# Immunizations & Injections



## LRouthCoding@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a good procedure for coding nurse visits for immunizations and other injections?
I work at an FQHC and there are several people here with different approaches to handling the documentation and coding of such visits...
Thanks for any suggestions you can provide!


----------



## lcox (Dec 8, 2010)

*nurse visit*

injection administration 96372 and then the medicine code


----------



## Biller385 (Dec 8, 2010)

The immunization code and then the administration code of either 90465, 90466 for counseling under 8yrs or 90471, 90472.

Cathy


----------



## Reenie98 (Dec 8, 2010)

For Therapeutic Injections such as B-12 and testosterone you would bill the med and adminstration code 96372

For Vaccines: you would bill the vaccine code and 90471 for the first one, and 90472 for each additional vaccine

The Counseling Codes for Children are only valid if the PHYSICIAN councels the patient


----------



## LRouthCoding@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2010)

*I should have been more clear...*

Thanks for the feedback. We have all of that covered. 
What I'm up against is a nurse doing immunizations or even TB skin tests, and wanting to  code 99211 for the "visit" -- even though the visit was only for the administration of the  immunization or TB test (no real E&M).


----------



## okishal@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2010)

Bill the adminitstation code and the medicine.  Code 90471 for the first vaccine and then the code the medicine.  Keep in mind if they are medicare, you use the G code and if a second vaccine was given code 90472 and then the medicine.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Dec 8, 2010)

I believe that you will find that 99211 is bundled into the administration codes and can only be unbundled for a separtely idenifiable service.  If the physican asks the patient to come in between visits to have the nurse to check there blood pressure or come back for education on glucose monitoring system then they would document (bp) the doctor requested nurse visit for blood pressure check and then proceed with the bp reading and the counseling given to the patient on taking the medication properly and diet, exercise, etc.  for the glucose monitoring just the note about the discussion with the patient at the doctors request must be in the note. this is my opinion and everyone has them.  so keep collecting them.


----------

